# Dialer 0900 ... trotz DSL ???



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

:roll:  Hallo,

ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich bisher vor Dialern durch meinen reinen DSL Zugang ganz gut geschützt fühlte. 

Nun habe ich aber auf meiner letzten Telefonrechnung einen Betrag von fast EUR 120,- gefunden, verursacht angeblich durch einen 0900 ... Dialer von [] zahlbar an Firma Intexus / Berlin  .  

Ich habe einen Splitter, ein DSL-Modem und daran per Netzwerk-Kabel zwei PC's. 

Die Telekomiker haben schon gleich beim ersten Anruf eingeräumt, ich solle den Betrag nicht zahlen und nur den unstrittigen Teil begleichen. Dann aber an Intexus schreiben und Widerspruch gegen die Zahlung einreichen.

Das habe ich auch gemacht und lediglich ein Schreiben von Intexus bekommen, in dem die Technik des Dialers auf [] erklärt wird. Es gibt (noch?) keine Zahlungsaufforderung oder Drohung oder Abmahnung o.ä. 

Meine Fragen:

1. Wie kann ein Dialer, den ich auch auf keinem meiner Rechner gefunden habe, überhaupt so wirksam werden?

2. Keiner meiner Familienmitglieder kennt die Seite [] und hat sie in der Vergangenheit je gesehen .. und ist dieser Dialer überhaupt von der Registrierungsbehörde zugelassen ??

3. Was tun, ausser warten bis die Abmahnung kommt ??


Liebe Grüße
Andreas

*[Virenscanner: 2* URL entfernt]*


----------



## [email protected] (14 Juni 2004)

Hi Andreas,

na das klingt aber sehr seltsam...

1. Ist eine Dialeranwahl mit DSL, sofern du keine angeschlosse ISDN-Karte/Modem mehr hast, 100% ausgeschlossen.
2. Ist der Dialer von VN.de registriert und somit ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass er unbemerkt auf deinen Rechner kam.

Vielleicht handelt es sich um einen internen Fehler bei der Rechnungserstellung?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Seltsam .. seltsam ja, in der Tat?*

Hallo Plextor,

deine besondere Rolle in diesem Forum ist mir schon aufgefallen    und deswegen warte ich lieber mal auf die anderen Antworten, bevor ich mir ein Bild von dieser Geschichte mache ... 

Ein Abrechnungsfehler kam mir auch zunächst in den Sinn, ich habe aber den Speedmanager der Telekom installiert, der diese Einwahl putzigerweise mit 59 Minuten anzeigt ... hat mein DSL Modem ein Leck, oder was???

Lieben Gruß
Andreas
---------------------------------------
"Versuche niemals, jemanden am selbständigen Denken zu hindern; es könnte dir gelingen."


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juni 2004)

*Re: Seltsam .. seltsam ja, in der Tat?*



			
				Andreas H. schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Abrechnungsfehler kam mir auch zunächst in den Sinn, ich habe aber den Speedmanager der Telekom installiert, der diese Einwahl putzigerweise mit 59 Minuten anzeigt ... hat mein DSL Modem ein Leck, oder was???



Nicht unbedingt ein Leck, aber manche DSL-Modems "können" auch ISDN, zwecks Fallback.
Was für ein DSL-Modem nutzt du überhaupt?
Hängt es an einer Analogleitung oder ist ISDN mit im Spiel?

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Telekom ECI Modem mit UR-2 ISDN im Spiel ... ???*

Hallo Stalker,



> Nicht unbedingt ein Leck, aber manche DSL-Modems "können" auch ISDN, zwecks Fallback.
> Was für ein DSL-Modem nutzt du überhaupt?
> Hängt es an einer Analogleitung oder ist ISDN mit im Spiel?



Ich habe mal eben recherchiert und weiß jetzt, dass ich ein altes, aber UR-2 fähiges ECI Telekom DSL Modem habe. Es hängt Splitterseitig an einem ISDN Anschluß. 

Heißt das jetzt, dass dieses Modem von meinem Rechner aus über die Netzwerkkarte eventuell auch Telefonnummern wählen kann?  

Das wär der Hammer ... 

Lieben Gruß
Andreas H.
------------------------------------------------
"Versuche niemals, jemanden am selbständigen Denken zu hindern; es könnte dir gelingen."


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Ja , hatte Heute auch wieder so einen Rechner.

Gewisse Splitter , brauchen neben dem Netzwerkkabel
noch das Modem und das Modemverbindungskabel 
zum Splitter um eingerichtet zu werden.

Aber nach eingerichtetem und bestätigten Zugang , kann dieses Modemprotokoll gelöscht oder umbenannt und gesperrt werden.
So das nur noch der TDSL-DFÜ-adapter aktiv ist .
Der DSL Zugang funktioniert dennoch weiter.
Alle Systemänderungen , begeht ihr auf eigene Gefahr .

Eure Müllabfuhr


----------



## Smigel (14 Juni 2004)

Aha Gast oder Müllabfuhr das ist hier die Frage......


Wäre mir neu das bei DSL irgendwelche Nummern gewählt werden können. Ist da nicht vielleicht doch ne ISDN-Karte oder ein Modem am Rechner dran?


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juni 2004)

*Re: Telekom ECI Modem mit UR-2 ISDN im Spiel ... ???*



			
				Andreas H. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eben recherchiert und weiß jetzt, dass ich ein altes, aber UR-2 fähiges ECI Telekom DSL Modem habe. Es hängt Splitterseitig an einem ISDN Anschluß.


Haste mal konkret Name/Dienstgrad/Drehzahl des Modems?
Ich würde mich dann mal durch die Doku zu dem Gerät wühlen.


			
				Andreas H. schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das jetzt, dass dieses Modem von meinem Rechner aus über die Netzwerkkarte eventuell auch Telefonnummern wählen kann?
> 
> Das wär der Hammer ...



LAN-CAPI nennt sich das Spiel, mit dem sich manche DSL-Modems über die Netzwerkkarte als ISDN-Gateway nutzen lassen.
Wenn du das Handbuch des Modems griffbereit hast, kannste mal im Glossar danach suchen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juni 2004)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Aha Gast oder Müllabfuhr das ist hier die Frage......
> 
> 
> Wäre mir neu das bei DSL irgendwelche Nummern gewählt werden können. Ist da nicht vielleicht doch ne ISDN-Karte oder ein Modem am Rechner dran?



http://www.compworx.de/?cat=Services&subcat1=IT-Glossar&uid=736


----------



## Smigel (14 Juni 2004)

Ahem wo war hier von einem Router die Rede, ich habe nur was von einem DSL-Modem gelesen.

Und wenn es ein Router sein sollte der eine Lan-CAPI bereitstellt so benötigt der trotzdem noch einen Anschluss an die ISDN-Dose.


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juni 2004)

Oftmals werden Geräte mit Komfortfunktionen (wie etwa LAN-CAPI) als DSL-Modem verkauft, die eigentlich DSL-Router mit integriertem Modem sind.
Daher auch meine Nachfrage an den Verfasser des Ausgangsposting nach der genauen Bezeichnung des verwendeten Gerätes, damit ich mir mal ein Bild machen kann, ob hier konkret "was geht".

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Guckst du hier ... wird ja immer spannender ...*

... wenn sich selbst die 'Experten' hier uneins sind ... 

Lieber Stalker,

hier ist mein DSL Modem  http://kordewiner.de/adsl/eci/ ... Bitte schau doch mal, ob das möglich ist mit der Telefondurchwahl ???

Ach ja, und 





> Gewisse Splitter , brauchen neben dem Netzwerkkabel noch das Modem und das Modemverbindungskabel
> zum Splitter um eingerichtet zu werden.


 .. ich habe das selbst angeschlossen und konfiguriert ... und das wäre mir aufgefallen   


Liebe Gruß
Andreas H.
------------------------------------------
"Versuche niemals, jemanden am selbständigen Denken zu hindern; es könnte dir gelingen."


----------



## [email protected] (14 Juni 2004)

Sorry, ich will noch mal versuchen, hier was beizutragen, auch wenn das wegen meiner besonderen Rolle vielleicht nicht erwünscht ist.

Jedenfalls schaut es nicht so aus, als ob dieses DSL-Modem in der Lage ist, LAN-Capi bereit zu stellen.
Es scheint so, als hängt dein PC noch irgendwie irgendwo an der Telefonleitung.

Hast du schon alle Möglichkeiten überprüft?
Vielleicht ist ein internes Modem noch angeschlossen, oder die ISDN-Karte zum faxen wurde vergessen...

Denn wenn du sagst, dass die Einwahl sogar auf deinem Rechner protokolliert wurde, so musste sie ja auch stattfinden.

Aber mein Tipp wäre, sich nochmal an Intexus zu wenden.
Es werden hier jetzt sicherlich Widersprüche auftauchen, aber was spricht dagegen?

Noch ein Tipp, so dumm er klingt:
Downloade mal einen sicheren Dialer eines seriösen Angebotes und überprüfe, welches Gerät dort voreingestellt ist.
Versuche dann mal, ganz kurz eine Verbindung herzustellen. (Dropcharge ist für so etwas nicht zu empfehlen! )
Wenn sie klappt -> sofort trennen -> Übeltäter entlarvt.
Wenn sie nicht klappt -> doch ein Rechnungsfehler?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Sicherer Dialer ???*



> Downloade mal einen sicheren Dialer eines seriösen Angebotes und überprüfe, welches Gerät dort voreingestellt ist.
> Versuche dann mal, ganz kurz eine Verbindung herzustellen. (Dropcharge ist für so etwas nicht zu empfehlen! )
> Wenn sie klappt -> sofort trennen -> Übeltäter entlarvt.
> Wenn sie nicht klappt -> doch ein Rechnungsfehler?



... meine Mami hat aber gesagt, ich soll mich von den bösen Dialern fern halten und nur mit den 'guten Jungs' spielen .. :argue:  

Welchen Dialer würdest du denn empfehlen ??? Intexus vielleicht ???

---------------------------------------------------------------
"Versuche niemals, jemanden am selbständigen Denken zu hindern; es könnte dir gelingen."


----------



## [email protected] (14 Juni 2004)

Hihi, schon okay. ^^
Also am besten wäre der x.23 Test-Dialer für 12ct./Min. gewesen.
Nur leider steht dieser nicht mehr zum Download bereit.

Aber nehme am besten aconti oder intexus, dann kann nicht viel passieren.


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 Juni 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich will noch mal versuchen, hier was beizutragen, auch wenn das wegen meiner besonderen Rolle vielleicht nicht erwünscht ist.
> 
> Jedenfalls schaut es nicht so aus, als ob dieses DSL-Modem in der Lage ist, LAN-Capi bereit zu stellen.
> Es scheint so, als hängt dein PC noch irgendwie irgendwo an der Telefonleitung.



Wenn ich bei http://kordewiner.de/adsl/eci/man/#commands  folgendes lese:

```
[...]
ISDN CARD - INTEROPERABILITY MECHANISM NOT ALLOWED
[...]
```
Da möchte ich nicht meine Hand dafür in's Feuer legen, das sowas *grundsätzlich* "not allowed" ist.
Leider gibt es bei T-Com zu diesem Gerät keine Online-Doku und der Hersteller scheint von Nachsorge für Geräte die nicht aktuell in Produktion sind eher nix zu halten.

MfG
L.

Btw: Mein Allied-Telesyn AT-AR215 DSL-Modem stellt meinem Win2k-System die folgenden "Pseudomodemeinträge" zur Verfügung:
*WAN-Miniport (PPTP)
WAN-Miniport (L2TP)*
Im DFÜ-Netzwerk steht es sogar ausdrücklich als *ISDN Kanal - AT-AR215 USB ADSL Modem* bereit
Laut www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/network/LANWAN/CoNDIS-WAN.mspx+WAN-Miniport&hl=en] Microsoft [/url] steht das irgendwie mit TAPI im Bunde. Ob da "was gehen" würde, wenn ich das Dingens an einer ISDN-Leitung hätte und nicht an Analog?


----------



## Qoppa (15 Juni 2004)

@ Plextar
was versprichst Du Dir eigentlich von der Anfrage bei Intexus? Wenn die Einwahl so "unbewußt" wie geschildert geschah, werden die doch den Teufel tun und das eingestehen .... ???

@ AndreasH

es wäre schon interessant, wenn Du etwas mehr über das Verhalten dieses Dialer herausfinden könntest ....


----------



## [email protected] (15 Juni 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @ Plextar
> was versprichst Du Dir eigentlich von der Anfrage bei Intexus? Wenn die Einwahl so "unbewußt" wie geschildert geschah, werden die doch den Teufel tun und das eingestehen .... ???


Woher willst du das wissen?
Einfach mal das Problem schildern und auf die scheinbare Unmöglichkeit der Einwahl hinweisen. Was hat man denn zu verlieren?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Andreas H. schrieb:
			
		

> :roll:  Hallo,
> 
> ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich bisher vor Dialern durch meinen reinen DSL Zugang ganz gut geschützt fühlte.
> 
> ...




hallo Du

Mit einem Reinem Dsl bist Du sicher aber nur bei reinem weil das dsl nur ne netzwerk verbindung aufbaut und ich geb Dir noch´n Tipp gehe zum einen a.die Seite dslweb.de und dort auf Link dialerschutz durch dsl  und lese dort die infos vielleicht bemerkst Du ja  evtl fehler auf deinem anschluss dort sind auch die verbindungen bzw. die anschlüße grafisch dargestellt und vergleiche mal Deinen anschluß mit der grafik dort auf der seite 
2. Dialer die sich unter dsl einwählen könnten gibt es Zzt nicht gottseidank
also schau mal auf  dslweb.de
hoffe ich konnte Dir bissel weiter helfen
Mfg. burak


----------

